# Freegate and proxy



## zhouyang (May 18, 2011)

I am using freegate to access internet. How can I use BitTorrent software to download torrents files.
Thanks


----------



## zhouyang (May 18, 2011)

Dear all, if anybody know about freegate and torrents pls help me


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi zhouyang,

Please read our Forum Rules, we won't be able to assist you with your concern.



> P2P
> We believe that the main purpose of P2P programs is to illegally download and use copyrighted material of whatever description. We further understand that there may be legal uses for P2P, but as we are not able to assess a user's intent when he/ she asks for help, we do not support P2P software and we will not assist any user in this regard. This includes but is not limited to Bearshare, Kazaa and many others.


Thread Closed.


----------

